# Another Mill Tramming Tool



## chip maker (Oct 24, 2015)

As I know many people don't feel there is a need for one of these but to me they make the job of tramming a little more simple. This wasn't really a big deal to make and I kind of copied the idea from others that were home buildt. I had all the material except the dial gages and they came from Grizzly at a very reasonable price. Only a few
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
  days work to finish it up. I also made the box to hold it as well.


----------



## coolidge (Oct 24, 2015)

Very nice craftsmanship! I recently trammed my mill with a Starrett Spindle Square and it was so much easier.


----------



## silence dogood (Oct 24, 2015)

Going further and building the box was an excellent ideal.  Good job!  Mark


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 24, 2015)

In addition to tramming the head square with the table, one can also use one of these in place of a sine bar to set the head to a precise angle if built in such a way that the stems stick out a little further. Definitely a very worthwhile project. Nice job!


----------



## chip maker (Oct 24, 2015)

Never thought of using it as a sine bar to set angles but that is a good idea. These were only 1/2in range dials but I could just add extensions on the gages to make them a bit longer. That or could order out new gages with longer range. Have to keep this in mind. !!


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 26, 2015)

What Terry said. I built mine so it has the full travel of the indicators.


----------

